# BJ's Earth Pride brand



## aztraea (Nov 12, 2008)

Anyone familiar with this? Am considering a BJ's membership and this seems to be their organic line. I'm mainly looking for chicken meat as I cannot find it locally at all. And the organic options at WF or Publix are around $5 - $6 a pound. I've heard that it's more like $2 a pound at BJ's..... which seems too good to be true







Let me know if you have any experience shopping there! Thanks


----------



## aztraea (Nov 12, 2008)

Hmm, scratch that. Went today and the brand is Harvestland, which is owned by Perdue. Claim: The chickens have all veggie diets, no additives or preservatives and no antibiotics, hormones or steroids added. Supposedly they are cage-free and "they're raised in strict accordance with best practices for humane treatment". I know that pastured chickens are not vegetarians, but, I have to say the price was really great. Any thoughts?


----------



## allnaturalmom (May 31, 2006)

I joined bj's club last fall and have also purchased harvestland chicken once in awhile. It is not the reason I joined, however, since the harvestland brand is available at other local markets. It's not my first choice but it's not too bad, we usually get bell and evans chicken since they are located very close to us and have a retail store. The main reason I joined was for the other organic stuff. Mostly the cheeses and butter since we are doing dairy now. But also for the chicken broth, olive oil, oranges (seasonal), vanilla extract (the vanilla is not organic, but doesn't contain corn syrup), chocolate chips (not organic either, but no vanillan), and non-aluminum baking powder (the best price I've found so far). They also have some great seasonal things around the holidays. There are a few other organic things that I haven't tried yet, but will - milk and some fresh pasta/ravioli and I can't think of anything else at the moment. All-in-all, I'm glad I joined. They were running a membership special so it worked out to be a pretty good deal.

gl
hth

ps-I will join again just for the organic cheese. It is sooo yummy! And not available anywhere else around us.


----------



## Susyn Montalvo (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm a long time member of BJ's, love the store. Have been buying their organic chicken since I was diagnosed with Celiac disease. It is wonderful, always tender and clear of gmo's or my body would have let me know. I would recommed it to everyone.


----------

